# Potential Foreign Body :(



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

So last week at Thanksgiving we had some issues with Pixie that week, she wasn't acting right was in pain and threw up a few times. I took her to the vet day after thanksgiving and after xrays etc was determined it was gastroenteritis and she was on a bland diet.

This week she's thrown up again overnight a few times and yesterday she was back to being uncomfortable and miserable so I trotted her to the vet for testing yesterday. More X rays, blood work, fluids and anti neausals and....the X rays look like she has something stuck in her small intestine 

Not a toy or anything like that but I'm sure it's rug/fluff whatever as she's always getting into stuff like that and I'm constantly digging out of her mouth (now we do keep a good eye on her but my husband not as good as me and when I'm cooking she will be free and mischief abounds).

So I'm taking her in at noon today for another xray and to make a plan - either try to keep it moving with LOTS of fluids at the Vet or surgery. UGH.

Thank god for pet insurance - she's in fine spirits today so I'm not as upset as I was yesterday but she is MAD AS HECK I won't feed her right now! (which is good yesterday she didn't eat anything)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope you have an easy resolution of this issue. Lily is an intractable eater of tissues, napkins, etc. Thankfully she has always moved them along with not problems. I wish Pixie and you the same.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Oh no so sorry to hear! My constant worry as well - darn minuscule LEGO pieces all over my house. I have no idea how my dog can tell his toys from my grandson's anymore... I have lots of Bloodhound friends - who are notorious vacuums - they combine high curiosity with low intelligence in my opinion (don't tell my friends I said that..) Anyway - mostly it will work itself out of their system on its own. But if not you have the vet as a backup.... fingers crossed it will fix itself sans surgery.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Fingers crossed it will move on through by itself. My sister had a friend visiting with a young ridgeback - over the following weeks it became apparent he had chewed up and swallowed something and had a blockage. Poor dog was miserable, losing weight, and my sister was filled with guilt lest he had found whatever it was in her house. After what seemed like forever he finally passed one of his owner's socks, and bounced back very quickly - I hope Pixie's problem resolves as successfully, but much more quickly!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor Pixie! Do hope she doesn't have to have surgery! Going to put her on our bedtime prayer list tonight!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Poor baby I hope it moves a long and clears itself out,


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor Pixie! I hope it passes. Sending healing thoughts your way!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no, poor baby. I too hope she doesn't need surgery and passes it quickly

I guess when you can't watch her you'll have to crate her or leave her in a safe fenced in area.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

So sorry you and Pixie are going through this! I've been through it MANY times with Maizie :argh: Praying this passes for Pixie!!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Keeping you and Pixie in my thoughts.


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Oh no, poor baby. I too hope she doesn't need surgery and passes it quickly
> 
> I guess when you can't watch her you'll have to crate her or leave her in a safe fenced in area.


This is what I do almost all the time - my husband is not as dilligent! Now after this scare he will be!


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

*She is OK!*

THANKFULLY when we went to the vet yesterday for repeat xrays whatever it was dislodged itself and all the gas back up was gone and it's making its way through her. I am sure it's fluff from the rug or something like that as it didn't look like anything solid.

Happily she's in good shape and other than being ticked off at the bland diet she has to eat for a while we're good.

Thanks for the thoughts!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a relief! Hope all continues to move along as it should - although the final stages may be a tad unpleasant!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

YAY!!!! So happy to hear!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am relieved to see good news!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So happy to hear the good news........I guess you'll be puppy proofing now hahaha!!!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Glad to hear Pixie is on the mend. The little devils can get into so much mischief.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Good news glad to hear the fluff or whatever is moving thru and will not cause any more upset. These pups of ours put everything in their mouth. Renn will still grab a paper or whatever is lying around. He loves to grab socks, I am very careful with those mostly as I loading or unloading the washer one may drop and in 1 sec flat its in his mouth. Thankfully I've been able to retrieve them just a fast. I remember years ago I had a pup and I was babysitting the child took their socks off and the dog grabbed them and swollen it. WE lived 5 min from our vet who said bring her right in, he gave her a shot we took her out to the parking lot where she threw that ol sock right up. That was luck that I saw her grab it and was able to act fast. I am happy that Pixie is now fine.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Great news! These things always have me worried....


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Glad to hear Pixie is okay!! I went through the same thing with Jasper when he was around 2. He always went after soft things, even when there were other things around to chew. He had eaten a piece of my blanket. Fortunately, he grew out of that chewing phase.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

When I got Cayenne she would pick up pens paper clips anything the first command she heard was DROP IT NOW


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Whew! I’m so relieved surgery wasn’t required. Puppies eat the darndest things, dangerous things, sometimes.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Aimiloo, I'm so glad little Pixie is fine now. I've been thru it when Bella was 3 months - on Thanksgiving Day, no less - and the fear and worry is awful.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

What I did was train "give it to mommy" and then promptly gave him something much more important to him, whether a really high value treat, or a tug fest, or a chew toy, etc. I also taught him to pick up items like sox, panties, kleenex, washclothes, etc, and go put them in the laundry basket. 

So now I have to sort my laundry better, but I would rather do that than have him eat those items!

The other thing I did when he was young was tie his leash to me as I went about cooking or cleaning, etc. That way I could keep an eye on him at all times.


----------

